

Reddit Sells First Product - camurban
http://www.betabrand.com/mens/socks/reddit-sock-three-pack.html

======
IvyMike
Reddit was selling T-Shirts years ago.

[http://blog.reddit.com/2006/04/more-shirts-new-shirts-and-
ev...](http://blog.reddit.com/2006/04/more-shirts-new-shirts-and-even-
new.html)

------
icementhols
Don't forget the hats!

